# FOTOS DE CIUDADES PERUANAS



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

LAS TRES MEJORES FOTOS HARÀN UN BANNER DE PERÙ.

KaMetZa

OPCIÒN 1
Plaza de Armas de Catacaos - Piura









OPCIÒN 2

Paseo de las Musas - Chiclayo









OPCIÒN 3

Catedral de Nuevo Chimbote - Ancash









OPCIÒN 4

El Valle del Mantaro - Junin










CATEQUIL

OPCIÒN 5

Cajamarca









OPCIÒN 6

CAJAMARCA









Trickmetwice17

OPCIÒN 7
lago Sachavacayoc - Tambopata 









OPCIÒN 8
lago Sachavacayoc - Tambopata 









IMANOLSOLIMAN OPCIÒN 9

ICA - SEÑOR DE LUREN










EDEN OPCIÒN 10


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Votaciòn múltiple y a la vista

Las mejores 4 haràn un bello banner de Perù....a

Gracias por postear las fotos... me hacen sentir orgullosa.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

e Ica? porque no va aqui mi foto de la iglesia de Luren?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Por eso te pregunto Manuel cual es para ponerla puessssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

1,6,7,8


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

CHESS se me fue la de imanol... cuando vote aun no estaba, porfa agreguenle un voto por mi..


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Se puede votar por las fotos de uno mismo?? jeje


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

^^ yo pense que no, pero algunos ya lo hicieron..


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Edén!!! Mátame en Quito!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no tengo perdòn pero la verdad que todas tus fotos son geniales y justo se me pasa incluso una.... no tengo perdòn..... nos tomamos un cafecito en La Plaza Grande yo pago!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

puuuucha vane! jajajaja xfis agregale un voto a la ultima de eden q esta bravasa


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

1, 6, 7, 9, 10.

Vale decir que todas las fotos están muy buenas .

PD: Vane no entiendo, al principio dice que serán sólo 3 fotos y después dice que son 4...al final cuántas quedan?


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

1, 7, 9 y 10


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

7, 8 Y 10 ... UN PERU AL NATURAL


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

*Y las otras ciudades???*

Y aqp y lima y cuzco y piura y ect ....???? Para mi este post ta bien imcompleto y creo q se deberia hacer otro


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Tacall, estas son fotos de distintos foristas, Vane no puede hacer un poll de cada ciudad porque no hay la cantidad de fotos necesarias, además Arequipa, Trujillo y Lima ya tienen su poll, bueno como eres nuevo te entiendo aun estas lentito. 

1,6,9,10


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

1 - 7 - 9 - 10


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Yo votaria por la de cajamarca pero no voto porque esta a blanco y negro de color natural(oro)se ven mucho mas bonitas de lo que se ven ahi el dueño de las fotos las puede poner para que miren el color oro que tiene con el contraste del sol bueno las que vote son:
2,7,9,10


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

La 2 y la 10. La 10 esta buenisima!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

La opción 7 de trickhimtwice definitivamente es la mejor de este poll ! Buena loco...


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*3,7,8...*


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Voto por la 1, 2, 6 y 7


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

3,6,7,9,10 !!! Once again , todas muy buenas ! Dificil la eleccion !


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La número 10 me gusta más.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Puchis, ¡qué difícil!
1, 3, 4, 6, 7, 9, 10

¡Buenísimas, chicos!!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Pucha... está dificil..! las de Trick e Imanol están muy muy buenas.. Catequil debiste haber puesto tus fotos a color..!!!! :sleepy: 

Yo me quedo con la 9, 7, 10 & 1, 3 xD


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

^^ porfa no hagan que lo lamente más!!!


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

1, 7, 8 Y 10


----------



## edwardhcr (Jun 20, 2007)

3,4,7,8 y 9.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Kametza opcion 1


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

CATEQUIL said:


> ^^ porfa no hagan que lo lamente más!!!


Jajaja si ps pero en verdad aunque sea ponlas aca las fotos de color para que vean tus fotos y vane si quiere las puede cambiar si son iguales solo cambian el tono del color


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Mi voto es por la 1, 7, 9 y 10. Están buenísimas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me quedo con la opción Nº7


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

1,3,6,9,10 :banana: 

por cierto vane en mi opcion la 7 xP ese rio no es el Sachavacayoc xP esa foto la tome en la mañanita en rio Tambopata de vuelta a Puerto Maldonado :banana: la opcion 8 si esta bien xP


----------



## guillermochs (Apr 10, 2007)

LAS MEJORES 1, 7 Y 9


----------



## Harryx5 (Jun 29, 2006)

Me gustaron muchisimo la 3 , 7,8 y 10. Pero en general TODAS las fotos estan espectaculares.


----------



## Rodrigo Ibaguereño (Sep 22, 2007)

Felicitaciones a los hermanos peruanos por tan PRECIOSAS CIUDADES. Desde Colombia............................UN ABRAZO.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

mm parecen más paisajes que ciudades en sí, pero elijo........ la 1 y la 9 que son las que más me gustaron y más se acercan al concepto de ciudad


----------



## Eduardogt (Nov 29, 2007)

3, 5 y 8 


8)


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

nekun20 said:


> mm *parecen más paisajes que ciudades en sí*, pero elijo........ la 1 y la 9 que son las que más me gustaron y más se acercan al concepto de ciudad


Ah, ya decía yo. Algo raro había...


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

*En realidad todas estan espectaculares sobre todo la de la Iglesia de Ica, Parque de Catacaos ...todasssssssssssssss *:bash::cheers::nuts:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Kametza - Opción 1*

La foto es super natural...nada forzada...las sombras,el cielo,los colores... no es el paisaje más bonito pero si es la foto más hermosa... Felicitaciones !!!!


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Sinceramente e visto mejores fotos pero de las mostradas las ultimas son las mejores.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

NAVEGADORPERU said:


> Sinceramente e visto mejores fotos pero de las mostradas las ultimas son las mejores.


100% de acuerdo  que lindo que es nuestro grande y hermoso pais


----------



## marineristik0 (Dec 31, 2007)

*aqui dejo una de marinera a que no veo ninguna!!*


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Mmmm esto ya fue no??? .. por qué sigue en Sticky??


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

Aki falta Arequipa oe!


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> 100% de acuerdo  que lindo que es nuestro grande y hermoso pais


97% de acuerdo y en 40 fotos más, llego al 100% !


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

Por algo la Roma d`America :cheers:











































































Portales antes de los terremotos estilo veneziano


----------

